# Hello from Atlanta, GA, USA



## Martin Keogh (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm new here, just joined.

Dabbled w/ MA all my life, mostly TMA - Karate, TKD, TSD, Aikido, Ngor Chor Kung Fu, Hsing I, Tai Chi.

To get into shape, I recently joined an MMA gym.  I am currently doing Muay Thai 3-4 times a week.

There's also a BJJ class that I take periodically, and may take Kali 1-2 times a week.

Muay Thai is my primary art, and I love it!  It's brutal, the conditioning and training - my teacher is an MMA Pro fighter, so he's tough on us.  But I need it, sitting here at the computer all day long!

Glad to be here.  See ya around!

As ever was...

Keogh


----------



## jkembry (Aug 20, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## JBrainard (Aug 20, 2008)

Ave.
Just out of curiosity; what kind of Kali?


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 20, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello and welcome.
Atlanta is not too far from here.

AoG


----------



## 14 Kempo (Aug 20, 2008)

Busy, busy ... hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... where will you find time to post!


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 20, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## morph4me (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MT


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 20, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Mimir (Aug 20, 2008)

Welcome!  Do you work on computers?


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Martin, welcome aboard.  

You cover a lot of martial ground with all those arts; more than enough to make up for a computer based existence .


----------



## Kacey (Aug 20, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Martin Keogh (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks!

I'm not sure of the type of Kali they teach, but I'll find out.

I work on computers, manage a development group and develop myself.

I'll surf and post...  while I'm at work!  

As ever was...

Keogh


----------



## bowser666 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello and welcome !!


----------



## Drac (Aug 21, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT.....


----------



## stickarts (Aug 21, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## Martin Keogh (Aug 25, 2008)

The type of Kali is Atienza.  Very neat stuff, will be fun to study that while doing the other arts as well.  Mass attack style.  Fun stuff - nice break from the MMA.

As Ever Was...

Martin Keogh


----------



## arnisador (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome! It's always good to see more FMAers. Atienza Kali is an intense style!


----------



## kenpofighter (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Mimir (Aug 25, 2008)

Martin Keogh said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm not sure of the type of Kali they teach, but I'll find out.
> 
> ...


 
Cool.  I am a programmer / DBA myself.


----------



## Kwanjang (Aug 26, 2008)

Enjoy and Welcome


----------



## clfsean (Aug 26, 2008)

Where are you getting the stuff at? What gym/school? I think I know, but I'm not sure.

BTW... it's a good way to keep out of the Fay induced rain by being here...


----------



## Martin Keogh (Aug 26, 2008)

Tomekichi Martial Arts, out here in Dacula.

You know the place?

Keogh


----------



## clfsean (Aug 28, 2008)

Martin Keogh said:


> Tomekichi Martial Arts, out here in Dacula.
> 
> You know the place?
> 
> Keogh



Nope... not what I thought. But when i saw the menu of thing you'd mentioned, another similar gym came to mind.

Anyway, welcome on board.


----------



## hapkenkido (Sep 21, 2008)

hello from another Atlantian.


----------

